# Penny is 8 today



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Makes me tearful just to say it. Where have the years gone?

We've been blessed with a happy, healthy, funny Golden. She's the light of our lives. And still drives us crazy with her antics!

Happy birthday, darling girl, we love you to the moon and back!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy birthday Penny. Hope your day is filled with all your favorite things. ( And, BTW, there is a special red headed girl here who thinks your name really rocks!!!!!)

arty:arty::jamming::jamming:arty:arty:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy 8th Birthday Penny, and many, many more to come......


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Penny! May you continue to be the light in your families life for many, many years to come.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Penny and many more happy and fun-filled years to come!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Penny!! *


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy birthday penny........may you have many many more!!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy big day sweet Penny!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. She had a birthday breakfast of her regular kibble and some canned food on top. She thought it was a splendid breakfast. No more Mickey Ds; she's watching her waistline too.

She is sadly in need of a day at the spa and a pedicure. I'm holding off pictures until she's all done up again. Right now she looks like a dog who's run wild for 3 months, rolling in horse doo and eating horse poopsicles. But, she's a happy mess!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oops..I spelled Birthday wrong. I'm so sorry, but Happy Birthday Penny!


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Happy 8th Birthday Penny!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I had to come one to say Happy Birthday to Penny!!!! Many more sweet girl!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweet Penny!!!! May you have many many more years with your Mom and Dad. Sounds like she is having a great day and gettig lots of good food.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Penny !!arty::You_Rock_:wiggle::appl:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy 8th Birthday Penny!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy 8th birthday Penny!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday Penny!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Penny! I'm late to the party, but I hope you had a wonderful day! Tell Mommy you don't mind getting all gussied up for pics, but you love the good life being a real golden. And keep bringing smiles to Mommy's face for many years to come. :smooch:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, DaMama. Yep underneath all the sweet good looks, she's 'dog' through and through. No prissy-miss, this one!

Claire, your birthday pic could be Penny! Amazing how much they look alike.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry I'm a day late too...

Hope Penny had a wonderful birthday! Breakfast of kibble & canned, YUM.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm two days late!

I hope the pretty Penny had a Happy birthday and got to roll in horse poo and do whatever else she wanted to do with it.:


----------

